# Largest New Potato 2014...



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's mine>


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

That potato looks just like my, uh nevermind. Nice spud!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Look like two grew together. I've had bigger but not this year. I'm happy with what I got. I lost half my crop & I planted late so I just went with what I had. I'm not a big tater eat er. I like onions & maters best. I eat the dog ==== out of onions. Maters the same but by the end of the season I'm burned out on them. Like maters canned for sqettti though.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Ahhh the double jointed tater...good one. I've still got three or four plants I'm waiting on to dig but so far its been small potatoes. I'll post the best one from that. 

Only one onion left that looks like a good one but nothing like last year. Maybe the tomatoes will go gangbusters.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Ahhh the double jointed tater...good one. I've still got three or four plants I'm waiting on to dig but so far its been small potatoes. I'll post the best one from that.
> 
> Only one onion left that looks like a good one but nothing like last year. Maybe the tomatoes will go gangbusters.


Sand bagger! I knew it. I still have onions. I'm not gonna water them anymore though. 
That last onion that you probably have a grow lamp on it every night. LOL! I bet your feeding it with a drip solution intervenously SP> LOL! I hope I can beat you this year. I have one good one as well. Your right not like last year. Good luck to you.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's a few other big ones!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> Look like two grew together. I've had bigger but not this year. I'm happy with what I got. I lost half my crop & I planted late so I just went with what I had. I'm not a big tater eat er. I like onions & maters best. I eat the dog ==== out of onions. Maters the same but by the end of the season I'm burned out on them. Like maters canned for sqettti though.


I get burned out on them also. Try throwing some raw garlic at the last second in those mashed taters. That's the only way i can eat them. 2cents


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Add some rosemary to them taters when cooking. Good stuff.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Any one else gonna post their big new potato?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Mine is still in the ground.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Mine is still in the ground.


You need to pick it before it gets to big & then taste bad. LOL! There better at a half pound no bigger.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Mine still in ground too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Pulled a few yesterday to eat!

Wife cooked them this morning for brunch! 
They were off the chain!!















With fresh onion and big bomb peppers!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Pulled a few yesterday to eat!
> 
> Wife cooked them this morning for brunch!
> They were off the chain!!
> ...


Looking good!


----------

